# Speidels Braumeister Power Issue



## Flying Panda (28/11/13)

I just bought BM20L, on user menu shows min fuse protection:10amps, but they didn't tell me what is max fuse protection, my breaker is 20amps, I don't know if this will works or not. Please help!


----------



## lael (28/11/13)

You'll be fine. 2400w draw = 10amps. 20amps allows 4800w max.


----------



## Flying Panda (5/12/13)

thanks a lot


----------



## wessmith (5/12/13)

The Braumeister 20 pulls around 8.2 amps at 243 volts - have tong tested mine on several occasions. It is well within the 10 amp GPO rating even with pump and electronics operating.

Wes.


----------

